# For Cat Lovers



## sameer6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Smilodon Populator(Extinct), Ngandong Tiger(Extinct), American Lion(Extinct), Giant Cheetah(Extinct), Giant Jaguar(Extinct), Siberian Tiger, African Lion, Jaguar, Cheetah, Leopard, Puma, Snow Leopard, Eurasian Lynx, Caracal, Clouded Leopard and Domestic cat.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

How much do cats actually kill? [Infographic] - The Oatmeal


----------



## sarahenany (Apr 29, 2017)

I wish I had not seen that infographic.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Playful Proxy said:


> How much do cats actually kill? [Infographic] - The Oatmeal


_Man's adorable little serial killers_, how cute <3


----------

